# Is cockatiels poop messy?



## hscockatiels (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello,

How big is a cockatiel's poop compared to a budgies poop? Can I clean it if it's on a rug/carpet?

Thanks


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Cockatiels poop are very small compared to other bigger birds. I don't think it's that bad. Once it drys it is the easiest thing to pick up in the world!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are bigger than a budgies but they poop every 15 mins as budgies poop every 2 mins lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

their poop is not messy really. its easy to deal with  bigger than a budgies, but not bad.


unless you breed a pair. then theyre nasty lol


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a daughter, so I always keep wipes around.. but I don't consider it messy at all, and simple to clean.. about the size of a pea or even a bit smaller lol


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

let it dry then vacuum it. it comes straight out of clothes in the washing machine. it doesn't smell. compared to my quails' poo it's seriously a non-entity.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

They are very easy to clean and they don't smell either.


----------

